# Help plz - bushings for sub frame 84 2+2 zx



## tigwylan (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone have any idea where I can get bushings for a 1984 non-turbo 2+2 for the subframe rear area? 

Thanks alot!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are talking about the big bushings in the rear crossmember, you can get them from Nissan and probably through your local auto parts store, as well. I believe someone makes polyurethane bushings, as well. Try Prothane.

Are you referring to part code "55466" in the part diagram linked below? If so, they are Nissan P/N 55466-01P10.

http://www.nissanpartszone.com/Page...False&goBack=True&SectionNo=&ComponentsNo=431


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Check ASCO. They carry poly replacements, but I suggest upgrading the differential mount as well.

Z31 Rear Polyurethane Subframe/Differential Overhaul Kit | Acadiana Sports Car Orphanage - Official Store


----------

